# Cannot connect my Vista laptop to xp PC via network



## LOUBLOU1 (Dec 6, 2005)

Upstairs I have a PC running XP - connected to it is a netgear router and the printers.

Downstairs I have a laptop running Vista.

I can connect to the internet fine but cannot connect to the pc upstairs or the printers

Please help - I have done this before and now I do not know what to do.

Thanks

Lou


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Take a look at PC Chuck's Windows XP And Vista On The LAN Together.


----------

